# Out of State Certified...



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I just got my MA CS exam score... 91. I will have my VT Full time certification in November... can I somehow apply that to MA at that time or will it be too late? I dont plan on transfering from VT but would like to have a back up plan in place. Just wondering if I should call HR once i have the certification. I still have residency in MA as well.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'd call. You would probably still have to take the "brown book" exam or something along those lines.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

While the final decision about accepting out of state academies rests with the MPTC, the appointing authority has to seek the exemption first, not the officer. Good luck!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Brown book, since when are theu doing that again?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Macop said:


> Brown book, since when are theu doing that again?


It's actually the final Criminal Law exam but you are given the brown book to study by.

EMcNeice, if all you've done is gone to the VT academy they most likely won't give you the exemption. They want to see a fews years out of state experiance in a FT position.


----------



## pablo (Apr 15, 2005)

If you are certified Full time in another state, chances are all you would need to do is pass the equivilency test. The catch is Ma has to recognize your current staes academy as equal to or better than Ma. I know we took a couple guys who had worked full time in Nh and had there full time academy, theya just had to take a crimal law and motor vehicle class and pass the written test on these subjects. There first aid and cpr was accepted also. The hard part is getting hired by a civil service dept,I dont know how they did it, but they worked in Nh, but lived in Ma so they would not loose residency prefernce come test time.


----------

